# How to open a step ladder



## Dorado

My step ladder didn't come with detailed instructions for opening and closing and it's not so easy. I'm not sure whether you should lock one spreader all the way before locking the other. When you close it the spreaders could hurt your fingers if you lift them from the bottom, and they could end up sticking out past the rails once closed. It's like they didn't perfect the ladder. There should be a lever or something to make it easier. This is how I open mine.


----------



## ddawg16

Sounds about right.

But what is more important....never, and I mean NEVER set the ladder up on top of semi-frozen manure.


----------



## Guidrychad

Google the make and model or search on YouTube for a video demonstration on how to operate properly.


----------



## Davejss

If you really can't figure out how to open a step ladder please set up a video camera the first time you try to climb up on it. You may be able to win a few bucks on America's Funniest Home Videos!


----------



## Dorado

Here's an OSHA Safety Instructor showing how to open a step ladder, but that ladder's spreaders are way looser than on my new Louisville Ladder ladder and you don't get to see him open it from a totally closed position. The video seems to be edited to make it look easy by cutting out a few seconds here and there. I wonder how many people use my first step. Holding it in the air to get good leverage isn't so obvious. I'd like to see how other people open a ladder that's as stiff as mine.


----------



## rossfingal

If you have a problem opening a step-ladder -
get a bigger hammer!
Or - pay someone to open your step-ladder for you! 

Watch out! -
them step-ladders can pinch your fingers!
Try not to fall!

Also, you resemble a "stick-figure" -
"beef up" a little!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

They put labels everything nowadays so why not instructions on opening.


----------



## BigJim

ddawg16 said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> But what is more important....never, and I mean NEVER set the ladder up on top of semi-frozen manure.


And how would you know?:whistling2:


----------



## ddawg16

BigJim said:


> And how would you know?:whistling2:


One of those fun things circulating on the net...

http://www.cracked.com/article_19150_6-famous-frivolous-lawsuit-stories-that-are-total-b.s._p2.html


----------



## rossfingal

Setting up a step-ladder?!?
Who cares!
I just have a couple of my "people", pick me up and carry me around -
so, I can reach whatever I have to!
I thought everyone did that!?!
Step-ladders?!? -
I don't need no stinkin' step-ladders!!

(This has been an informative guide!)


----------



## Dorado

Closing it is even harder. Mine still gets jammed sometimes. I'd like to see a video of someone opening or closing a stepladder without struggling. And not one with loose spreaders. Mine is 4' so that's the preferable height.


----------



## gregzoll

I cannot believe that someone actually thought up instructions on how to open a step ladder. If you want to really be a pro in how to use a ladder properly http://us.wernerco.com/en/support/online-safety-training

Now this is looking pretty good http://us.wernerco.com/support/ladder-safety-tips/dos-and-donts


----------



## Dorado

Still waiting for a video. I doubt you'll find one on the website of a ladder manufacturer because it's not as easy as people think and showing it could drive away customers who think there must be an easier to open ladder made by someone else.


----------



## jagans

Anyone that has to actually think to open a step ladder should not be allowed to use one.


----------



## ddawg16

A couple videos come to mind....

This one contains some good examples of how NOT to use your ladder...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DGnYPtdoj8

And this one is just fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT0nrmMw7pQ


----------



## forcedreno2012

My problem is forgetting which ladder I am on. One is taller that the other by 2 feet and I will forget I am on the taller one and step of 2 rungs too early.


----------

